# Transferring temps to MBM



## toiletduck (Oct 9, 2004)

Right - I've searched around, and i'm probably just being dense, but I can't find out how to make MBM show GPU temps... Can anyone let me know how to do this?

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## nanobug (Oct 9, 2004)

In atitool tick both the 'send gpu temperature to sensor [X]' & 'send gpu enviroment temp. sensor to [Y].  Set the X and Y to any sensor numbers currently not used in your MBM > Temperature settings > MBM 5 Sensor.  I think any currently unused sensors in MBM will show as 'None' in the 'Should display board sensor' selector, whereas sensors already in use might show 'Winbond 1' / LM90, etc.

If sensors 5 and 6 are free in MBM, then set atitool to send the temps to 5 and 6.  Then, in MBM, for sensor 5 and 6, set the 'Should display board sensor' to 'Custom' for both sensors.

I think you should have the sensors there at this point (add them to your MBM dashboard to check maybe), so it's just a matter of configuring the senosr 5 and 6 details to your liking (like giving em names, setting temp warning temps, etc, blah).

hth.


----------



## toiletduck (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah, I tried that when I was just messing around.. I just get 0 as my temp... have I missed something obvious?

Cheers

Dave


----------

